# Best Android font



## godofgeeks (Aug 11, 2013)

I know it is a matter of taste but still. Would like to have a list of common readable and cool fonts for Android.

I personally as of now using 

Cardo.tff







And find it useful but would like to know and use some other better fonts if available 

- Sent from my Super Geeky Handheld Device


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2013)

I use sabin.tff
But name doesnot do much
Provide some screenshots

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## godofgeeks (Aug 11, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I use sabin.tff
> But name doesnot do much
> Provide some screenshots
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You're right... I have updated the post with a screenshot 

Why don't you show me a screenshot of your font

- Sent from my Super Geeky Handheld Device


----------



## TrojanHorses (Aug 11, 2013)

my favourite


----------



## seVIIn7 (Aug 12, 2013)

TrojanHorses said:


> my favourite

Click to collapse



Hello Sir.. is it possible to share font.zip? 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium


----------



## godofgeeks (Aug 13, 2013)

TrojanHorses said:


> my favourite

Click to collapse



It is indeed looking cool.. But can you post a regular screenshot to let us see how it looks with regular usage... Something like my screenshot  

- Sent from my Super Geeky Handheld Device


----------



## RandyBoyz92 (Oct 15, 2013)

I use Bauhaus https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.monotype.android.font.bauhaus I really like it.


----------



## CLINTZ9 (Oct 18, 2013)

Try Sony Sketch :thumbup:

Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using xda app-developers app


----------



## uf0999 (Dec 19, 2013)

that's what I was looking for.
since android has its own fonts, it's quite difficult to find out another as perfect as Droid Sans.
By the way we are geek so, let's find others.
The main difficult it's find a suitable font that contains also bold and italic.
Can't find anywhere a list of suitable fonts for android, maybe we can start from here.

We can share our screenshots and some details on the font.

I'm going to post mine when I find a suitable one


----------



## Sidharth Sagwal :) (Jun 22, 2014)

I liked Your Cardo Font  Can You Pls Give mee the link to Download Cardo font ?? 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iknowiamsocute (Mar 11, 2015)

*Choco Cooky VS Others*

I've been using 5 different fonts.

Choco cooky,

A - GrandHotel
B - Cutie
C - Black Rose
D - Rosewood


----------



## Chinmay301 (Mar 11, 2015)

iknowiamsocute said:


> I've been using 5 different fonts.
> 
> Choco cooky,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I love Rosemary(Samsung Hater btw)


----------



## iknowiamsocute (Mar 11, 2015)

*hehehe*



SuperMan(Alex) said:


> I love Rosemary(Samsung Hater btw)

Click to collapse





I love them all. hehehehe


----------



## Tiash420 (May 21, 2015)

---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 AM ----------




TrojanHorses said:


> my favourite

Click to collapse



This font is used on iOS 7 and I've been madly looking for this font. Can you share it please? ^-^


----------



## NOOK!E (May 23, 2015)

I use the Continuum font family (XDA logo) as my system font. For reading, I like Amasis and Amazon's new Bookerly font.


----------



## hundred_miles_high (Jul 1, 2015)

I am currently rocking the Nokia Pure font, partly because I like it and partly because I still miss my old faithful.


----------



## Tori040403 (Sep 27, 2016)

*I use the font "VICTORIA" *

I can't post a screenshot cause I'm new but ye


----------



## Suresh KM (Jul 7, 2017)

I am using josschrift_Bold font.


----------



## muktadirshajed7 (Jul 17, 2017)

Try this "Baumans-Regular.ttf".


----------

